# What happened to all the "city list" threads?



## tvdxer (Feb 28, 2006)

:wtf:


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

They were taking over the entire forum, so they were erased.


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

Don't know. Don't care.


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

RIP, and btw IBTL


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

I got rid of the lot because they were shit


----------

